# Feeding the GSD puppy



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I know there is a lot of posts out there, and I've been spinning my head around trying to figure out what to do! So please help me!! My 10 week old puppy started to have diarrhea and long story short, my breeder and I believe that Canidae might be the culprid, (along with perhaps the pig ear that i fed her the other day) so I'm thinking of switching (might just be too rich for their little stomachs). Now I hear a lot about feeding puppies (GSD) and the risk of joint problems later on if they are not on the correct food. So what should I look for in the food? I was thinking of finding a good quality, large breed puppy food just because it might be easier on her stomach (until she's a bit older) and then switching her to regular dog food. I was thinking of taste of the wild, EVO or wellness. Any reason why these would (or not) be good choices? Any other suggestions?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know EVO is grain free and high protein, so not good for her right now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I believe that EVO and Taste of the Wild are too high in calcium/phosphorus for growing puppies. Wellness makes an excellent Large Breed Puppy formula.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

fkeeley said:


> I was thinking of taste of the wild, EVO or wellness. Any reason why these would (or not) be good choices? Any other suggestions?


EVO and TOTW, and just about any other grainless foods, are higher in Ca levels, so must of us tend to avoid those until our dogs are mostly done growing. the higher protein in itself is not a problem. wellness makes a large breed puppy food which ive seen many people here use.

haha..Emoore beat me to the punch.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm leaning towards Wellness too. Good/human grade ingredients! Her stool is back to normal today so I'll keep her on hamburger/rice for another day or 2 and then start the very gradual switch to the new puppy food! 

So she should stay on puppy food until done growing or when is the best time to go to adult dog food?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I switched my puppy to wellness very slowly and now that she is fully on it she has had terriable diarrhea. She has had fecal tests and everything so we know it's 100% the food. while I don't want to sway you because what my not work for my puppy's tummy may be fine for yours.
I just payed a visit to a local all natural dog health store and had a long convo about this with a pet nutrionalist there whom also owns a german shepherd.While they do suggest a raw diet, after letting them know that is something I'm not ok with because I have young children in my home his next recomendation was a food called GO natural....I'm still researching the food more to see if anyone else here has used it.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

CaseysGSD said:


> I switched my puppy to wellness very slowly and now that she is fully on it she has had terriable diarrhea. She has had fecal tests and everything so we know it's 100% the food. while I don't want to sway you because what my not work for my puppy's tummy may be fine for yours.
> I just payed a visit to a local all natural dog health store and had a long convo about this with a pet nutrionalist there whom also owns a german shepherd.While they do suggest a raw diet, after letting them know that is something I'm not ok with because I have young children in my home his next recomendation was a food called GO natural....I'm still researching the food more to see if anyone else here has used it.


Hmm I'll have to check it out. I'm still researching (gotta a couple of days before the switch)...thanks! It's just so hard. Like you said; what might work for one puppy might not work for others


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Obviously what works for one dog may not work for another. Do your best to avoid switching too often- it's frustrating isn't it?


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My 8 week old puppy had pudding like stools. He was on Canidae lamb and rice. Started mixing Wellness large breed puppy with the Canidae and his stools are much firmer. Still has loose stools sometimes but things are much better most of the time. I think it may be the puppy biscuits since I give a small piece every time he goes outside, comes when I call, and when he goes in his crate. I need to use a different treat and see if that cures the problem totally.

I tried canned pumpkin in his Canidae at first but it didn't help. But now he's addicted to it and won't eat his food without it!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You know, hmmm, how much kibble are you feeding her? If you are feeding her too much, that could also give her runny poop. I just thought about this as it is not the first time that people have contacted us for the same reason and come to find out, they were over feeding the puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Carolina. The better foods require less amounts. Maybe back off portions a bit and see if that works, you can still feed 3x's a day but small meals.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food only
preminum brands of kibble and can.
i also feed my dog fish, chicken, green veggies
and fruit. you might have to switch foods
a few times before you find one that works.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I too agree, how much are you feeding? To much food will also add to the runny poop.
If you chose to change the food again....make the change over several weeks....go easy on the baby's stomach. They are sensitive to diet changes....


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, thinking of Orijen large breed puppy food. My concern is because it's human grade/fresh...would that backfire me due to the sensitivity of the room temperature and also the shelf life? Of course if I get it, i will not get anything close to expiration date, but still, is that a reliable food manufacturer and (being that is fresher than most), concerns over how to store it, etc. I have a place in my basement where it's dark and cool so I could store it there. I just don't want to end up having a puppy with issues due to bad food! Any thoughts/experiences over that particular food is greatly appreciated!


----------

